

Ask HN: How are you using the PDF format in your websites? - trez


======
rex_gsd
We wrote an app to create invoices for my company as PDF for easy printing.
Had a lot of good feedback from business associated so we released it as a
full paid app (With free accounts) - <http://www.rocketmailmerge.com>

------
Kluny
My personal website for a long time was just a full-page resume, with a link
to a pdf version of it. I also post free textbooks for my classmates
sometimes.

